

A Quantum Computer Aces Its Test - tonez
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/08/a-quantum-computer-aces-its-test

======
ColinWright
Here's an earlier submission of effectively the same story, but the details
might well be different enough to make it worth reading both, to try to get a
more complete picture:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5697619>

Not sure if it gives more details, or if the different perspective will help,
but I thought it worth the cross-link.

